# new info on drying with silica gel



## reefer (Oct 5, 2007)

ok so i didnt find any place to buy large amounts of silica but i used two small packs of silica that came with some mx gear i got so i was able to do a small scale experimant on drying.

it was pretty simple actually. i put the packs in with about 2 ounces of pot in a Gladware tub. i put the silica packs at the bottom so they can absorb the most moisture with the weed piled on top. 
they dried very slowly and easily. 

if i only could have gotten more silica, i could have dried all my bud like this...i recomend using this if you dont have a drying room and need something simple and efficient.

i found one downfall on this however, the bud directly on top of the silica tends to loose some of thier odor which i found to be dissapointing because i love the smell...but this can be avoided if you make seperation between the two.

happy harvesting!


----------



## Dyannas son (Oct 5, 2007)

the only thing about this is that there are so so many diff kinds of silica and i was reading how some of the are very toxic,i came across this one stuff that they use on roses still not to sure if its 100% safe but check it out..

http://www.silicasec.co.uk/Catalogue.htm


----------



## screwdriver (Oct 5, 2007)

Do a google search for dental air compressors. Comes in gallon containers. Used for drying the air and there is no dust. I don't know how toxic, but I would think it might dry too fast and too much if you don't monitor closely. Sorry too lazy to google myself.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 5, 2007)

> it was pretty simple actually. i put the packs in with about 2 ounces of pot in a Gladware tub. i put the silica packs at the bottom so they can absorb the most moisture with the weed piled on top.
> they dried very slowly and easily.


Seriously, I thought silica just kept your bud from molding and fresh. I have some in with my cured buds and they aren't any more dry than when I put them in.


----------



## reefer (Oct 6, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Seriously, I thought silica just kept your bud from molding and fresh. I have some in with my cured buds and they aren't any more dry than when I put them in.


 
it dries it EXTREMELY slow. but it works as long as you have enough to absorb all the moisture


----------



## reefer (Oct 6, 2007)

Dyannas son said:
			
		

> the only thing about this is that there are so so many diff kinds of silica and i was reading how some of the are very toxic,i came across this one stuff that they use on roses still not to sure if its 100% safe but check it out..


 
dude, you put the stuff in packets. If you have a bunch of the shiz then you put it a nylon or somethin. Dont mix the silica beads with your bud.


----------



## audix2359 (Oct 15, 2007)

I would think it's pretty safe since there's always a pack in with my vitamins...


----------

